# My 18 month old is tiny



## Pinkie88

When should I worry about my daughters size? She is so small for her age. I am 5'1" and normally weigh around 100 pounds but my first daughter who is 3 years old is average for her age. I'm just worried about my 18 month old because she is still wearing 9 or 12 months clothing. She weighs 18 pounds. She eats very healthy and has a good appetite and is happy and smart. Any advice?


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

My niece is 20 months and weights only 19lbs....

She is very tinnnnny little thing. Eats well though. I would love to have her metabolism.

She wears clothes for 12months old....

If she is eating well...dont worry about it...

She is very cute btw.;)))


----------



## JASMAK

I mean, it makes sense, if you are petite, that your LO would take after you. I have three, and two are tall (hubby is 6'3" and I am 5'8") and Kelana is 18mths and 21lbs and is in 10th percentile for height and weight. I have others on my side of the family who are shorter, and hubby is adopted, so who knows!


----------



## hel_5

If she is eating and happy don't worry, she sounds like my eldest, she had a pj top and I thought ooh that looks a little small, it was size 18-24 months, she is FIVE in august :dohh: but she is petit, on the 2nd centile and I think she will always be petit


----------



## AP

Alex is 3 in June and wore 12-18m to bed last night, her 10month old sister is going into 9-12m.

Kids clothes get super crazy sizes at toddler stage.


----------



## RHR

My dd1 is is 19months and is just starting to fit into 12months clothing. I have no idea what she weighs though. She takes after my OH's side of the family as they are all very petite people.


----------



## Gingerspice

My LO is 22 months and she's just gone into 12-18 month clothing. I wouldn't worry if she'd happy and eating normally


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My 14 month old only just weighs 18lbs and she is in 9/12 clothes mainly - I am only 5ft 1 too so I guess she is just going to be petite like me :flower:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would say the same as the others, if she is happy and eating well then I would try not to worry about it.

LO is 19 months and is still in some 9-12 months clothes. I'm not sure of her exact weight but she isn't much more than 19-20lb.

:flower:


----------



## hellohefalump

My kids were both still wearing 9-12 at 18 months. I'm 5'1 as well. 

Now Mojo is two and he's wearing 12-18 months in trousers, and 18-24 on top, although 12-18 would probably still fit him. He's very healthy, and looks ok, so I'm not worried.


----------



## Dragonfly

I sometimes can get William in to Alex cloths, People come in different sizes like kids :) shes healthy then no need to worry.


----------



## Pinkie88

Thank you for the reassurance. She's just so short too. Like I said, I'm 5 feet and one inch and my husbands sister is 4'11" at age 23 so I guess it runs in the family. Both of my grandmas on both sides are 5 feet tall. I breastfed Leela until she was 13 months and we eat very very healthy. She was born at home and has never seen a doctor because she has never been sick.


----------

